# Happy Birthday Huw!!!



## knyfeknerd (Feb 24, 2014)

It may be a little premature, but I know you Aussies are way ahead of EST anyway..........so I'm close!
Thanks for being such an outstanding dude and member. I'm beyond proud to consider you my friend.
Cheers Mate!
Eat a Vegemite sandwich for me!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 24, 2014)

Forget the vegemite, get some mud crabs and a nice Aussie Riesling! Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Huw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday


----------



## schanop (Feb 24, 2014)

Have a great day on the beach, Huw.


----------



## Lefty (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Huw!


----------



## tagheuer (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Huw...


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Huw!


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Benuser (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Huw!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 24, 2014)

happy birthday


----------



## cclin (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Huw!


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Huw.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy birthday, seconds on the beach!


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 24, 2014)

HB!!

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 24, 2014)

:hbday:


----------

